# Windows 7 Service Pack 1



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

So Soon ???
http://www.pcworld.com/article/181150/windows_7_first_service_pack_details_emerge.html

Does this mean it was released to early and has problems ??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you familiar with the development life cycle and project management? It's a circular system. By the time to you get to the implementation phase, it's time to start the next analysis and design phase. In a project as large as a new Windows version, there may be years between the first and last phases.

With the prevelanace of social networking, it's not surprising that the details of large projects are "leaked" more often. I'm sure the same thing happened with XP and Vista. We just didn't hear about it


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

Silly Billy has done it again.....

Ok now that iv made my iver simplified statement i will agree with what DoubleHelix said, 

(i dont really have an opinion i just wish with all of bills money he could employ some Linux's finest people and get them to make something solid)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nothing abnormal about this. All most service packs are is a rollup of all the patches to date and any "enhancements" they decide to add from development and customer comments. I also think they're being a lot more proactive about such things due to the poor reception of Vista.


----------

